# Greetings from Wisconsin!



## Plague (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi, my name is Justin. I'm 14 years old and live in western Wisconsin near St. Paul. I just started snowboarding this year by picking it up from a church skiing trip to Michigan. Everyone that tried snowboarding while up there got injured except me XD. I took it as a good omen and here I am. Since then I've snowboarded 5 times and loved it every time. I've been reading these forums for a couple months and finally decided I wanted an account to ask questions and get more tips. I'm currently riding a Ride DH 155 with Forum Republic bindings.
Also, a question while I'm at it...where are the places to board near western Wisconsin? I've been going to Afton and went to Wild Mtn once.
Happy boarding!


----------

